# My paunsy buck



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I killed this buck on the lastnight i was able to hunt and we recovered him the next morning.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I love the symetry! Congrats on one fine buck!


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Great buck...did you strip the rest of the velvet off? Also lets hear a story.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I like your arrow set up... Nice buck, gotta feel good...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oooooh Lordy them's some purtty pink arrows!

Didn't you kill that in Mikes top secret spot in the west desert? :mrgreen:


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Gotta love my pink and blue arrows. nope i killed him down on the paunsaugunt.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

muledeer#1 said:


> Gotta love my pink and blue arrows. nope i killed him down on the paunsaugunt.


Did Zimmy make those arrows for ya? :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hazen Nice buck. Burgess sent it to me on my phone but could not tell that good. Nice job man.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Helluva nice buck! Congrats on taking such a fine animal with your bow!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

rabbitslayer said:


> Great buck...did you strip the rest of the velvet off? Also lets hear a story.


+1 great buck......let's hear the story!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That is a great archery buck,,And I see sage brush, were you on the Skutumpa?


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

The story behind this buck is rough one. I had already hunted close to 20 day and this was my last chance to hunt, so putting 10 years all to the last day is scary. The day before we hunted all day with no good chance's at any nice bucks, we did see them still but they where just out of range like always. On the lastnight of my hunt any 4 point that was in range was getting the shaft and not even that was working out to well. Oh yeah i almost forgot the rough part we where drive down red canyon on the north end of the paunsy when we came to the second tunnel that has the blind corner there was a truck stopped in our lane taking pic's of rock if you can believe that, So my dad locks up all 4's as we slide through the turn we slide into on coming lane's and hit head on with a motorcycle. thank the man up stairs that the rider didn't die! Thats the rough part now back to the fun part. There was about 45 minutes of legal shooting light when we spotted a 30" 4 point as i stocked up on him i hear something to my left i look over and all i see is a velvet rack over the brush and he was only at 75 yards.I watched him strip his velvet for about 30 minutes and then he disappeared when he reappeared he was at 40 yds. i let the arrow fly, he went down 20yds. away but he got back up and went out of sight and that is where he expired but we waited till the next morning to recover him. thats a long dang story sorry about that.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow sounds crazy. Glad the guy was alright and didn't die.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow! Nice buck and interesting story. Glad the rider was ok. It is amazing how many people think they are the only ones who would be riding on a single lane dirt road.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Wow! Nice buck and interesting story. Glad the rider was ok. It is amazing how many people think they are the only ones who would be riding on a single lane dirt road.


It is actually a two lane highway. But people are always stopping and taking pictures in the middle of the road at that place.


----------

